# [SOLVED] new head unit install problem



## try-it-on (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi

im new here so be nice 
i tried installing a new Alpine (CDE100EUB) head unit in my 4wd. im pretty sure i wired up everything correctly, i can only be pretty sure as the old wiring didnt have any lables and were all odd colours, as they always are. everything works fine except it wont come on automaticly on ignition and it wont save any presets i put in. i twisted and solderd each connecting then tapped them so there shouldnt be any cross wiring going on. the only thing im not real happy with is where iv grounded it, could that be it?

any help will be appreciated


----------



## try-it-on (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: new head unit install problem*

its ok ppl dont rush to help out, i figured it out


----------

